# What would you buy?



## FD Prez (Oct 14, 2008)

Here's a question for all of us GTO Lovers. If you HAD to get rid of your GTO
what would you trade it in for and why?


----------



## exwrx (Apr 5, 2007)

1. RX-8 
I love rotary engines, and the RX-8 is almost on par with a Miata in regards to handling, but with a little more spunk and style. They're a phenomenal paltform for track vehicles, and were a top competitor in the Koni Race Series.(i'm actually thinking of trading for one as we speak)

2. 04-05 Cobra
285 rubber on all for corners, blown 4.6, parts are cheaper than candy from the 99cent store....need I say more

3. C5 Vette
Power, handling, V8... what's not to love other than one of the world's worst interior, squeaks, and they're a royal pain in the a$$ to work on. Parts are fairly inexpensive, and "most" of the maintanence is simple.

4. RX-7 Turbo(FD Body 93-97)
The japanese GTO (i know the 3000gt is a "GTO" in Japan, this is a reference, not a quote) . 2 doors, lots of power, underappreciated at it's time, and you rarely see them.

5. Viper 99-2002
Yeah.... it's a Viper. V10, 2 seats, 345's in the rear...... any other questions?


----------



## Route 66 (May 30, 2005)

'09 Challenger/6.1/all the bells n whistles. No explanation needed. :cheers


----------



## kdkiernan (Aug 16, 2008)

*Vette*

definitely the vette
however, before getting the gto i considered an RX8 but decided it wasnt enough power


----------



## exwrx (Apr 5, 2007)

kdkiernan said:


> definitely the vette
> however, before getting the gto i considered an RX8 but decided it wasnt enough power


Before saying that... come to a track event. When that RX-8 leaves you behind lap after lap, after lap, after lap, after lap... you get the point... you won't think it doesn't have enough power. It's a perfectly balanced car. 

Like you, I was actually looking for an RX-8 the day I bought my GTO. I had already left 1 Mazda dealer... over $9 a month. Just by chance did I stumble across a lot of new ones, as they were no longer at dealerships. 

On a side note, every RX-8 owner has told me that they wanted a GTO. lol.


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

Wow, that is a hard question. For the money, I can not think of a car that brings that much fun per horsepower! I have had the rail cars, 350Z, MR2, and I have driven a RX-8. Having grandkids, the back seat is wonderful, so two seaters just aren't an option. Dollar wise, the GTO is reasonable go fast. To get the same power, well, there aren't options. I guess I would have to look for a lower mileage GTO, maybe an 06. My 05 has over 80,000 miles and I have enjoyed every minute!!!


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

If I had to get rid of my goat... that would only be because it was wrecked, sooo, my answer would be another GTO. If I were looking to upgrade to a car more suited for sport and less touring.... ZR-1 without a doubt.


----------



## lance_scott1 (Jun 14, 2008)

03-04 Mustang Cobra.
a C6 Z06 Vette.
any 06-up Evo or Sti.


----------



## exwrx (Apr 5, 2007)

lance_scott1 said:


> 03-04 Mustang Cobra.
> a C6 Z06 Vette.
> any 06-up Evo or Sti.


I had a Subie... was part of the import mayhem for a few years. Trust me... you don't want a turbo 4 cyl. At least not any import. They're a royal pain in the butt. I was constantly upgrading parts. Once you start making any kind of power, all kinds of things break, and need replacing.

I had a new motor, new tranny, all the go fast goodies, and I was constantly working on it. More than $15k into it, I still got beat by guys in C5 Z06's, Cobra's and RX 7/8's at track events. It gets really frustrating watching a miata roll by you, when your upgrades alone are worth more than twice their car. lol. 

I concur with the Cobra though. Which years were the Supercharged Terminators? 03/04, 04/05 all of the above?

I didn't even consider C6's because of the price difference. Way out of league for my checkbook.


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

*Saleen S7... *No question about it...


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

PDQ GTO said:


> *Saleen S7... *No question about it...


Haha your wife was outraged when you dropped 5k on a maggie.. Id like to see the look on her face when she finds out you forked over nearly a million on a GTO replacement.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

Let's see, if I got rid of my GTO I'd get a:

C6 and then a Cavalier and then a C4 with the LT4 and then I'd get a pickup, probably a Dodge full size and then a Jetta TDI and then another C6 and then an 02 Z28. I think I'm missing something?????

After I was done doing all that, I'd consider trading the Jetta that I've hung onto and the Cavalier on a Cobalt SS so I'd have a Vette, an F-Body and a turbo Coby.


----------



## blackphantomls2gto (Sep 27, 2008)

exwrx said:


> I concur with the Cobra though. Which years were the Supercharged Terminators? 03/04, 04/05 all of the above?



The 03/04 SVT Cobra's are the 4.6 Liter forged supercharged mustangs. They are ridiculous from factory (430est hp but underrated from factory at 390hp) and even more ridiculous with any type of modifications. I have a friend who owns one and it has a ported stock blower, pulley, 75 shot nitrous, and DR's and the car is running in the 10's with over 600rwhp. The newer 2007+ Shelby Cobra's have over 500hp from factory and come with the 5.4 Liter Supercharged motor. But they weigh a bit more then the 03/04's. But still just as ridiculous and easy on the eye.

Personally I would go with the 03/04 Cobra just because of thos reasons.


----------



## exwrx (Apr 5, 2007)

blackphantomls2gto said:


> Personally I would go with the 03/04 Cobra just because of thos reasons.


Agree.... see my post previously on the same car. These things are BEASTS at any track event. It's one of the few cars I'm always worried about, because a decent driver, with good tires, will cremate pretty much most of what's on the track.


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

Ummmmmm ZR1 !!!!

But onto something i could afford an 87 bmw m3 with vette sting ray body kit (Sooo Sinster!!!!!!) or 95 to early 99 bmw 3-series or bmw m3 Same year maby an ls2 conversion, it would fit

Porsche 944 1987-1999 with an blown 350 small block or ls1/ls2 and they are dirt cheap show room quality is like 13k.

SRT-4 but then you get mod crazy sooooo maby not.

Stingray vette.

or c5

an 08 chevy maibu ss cause that wouls be sick!!!!

However i think they don't have one i chack their site and find pics the top model is an LTZ

Speanking on the an flat black out 08 tahoe everything grill rims just mean and scary!!!!


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Uhhh: Cars withen reason; *02-04 C5 Z06* fun for street and track, *G8 GXP *get it supercharged fun grocery getter, *LS6 CTS-V* same as GXP, *01-02 Trans AM WS6 or Firehawk *I miss the T/A, *Trailblazer SS *modern verson of the Typhoon, *'10 Camaro SS *something new. Cars that will take to rob a bank; *09 ZR1 *baddest car on the road, *C6 Z06 *same, *LSA CTS-V* cool luxo, *XLR-V* Corvette in drag.


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

gm4life said:


> Uhhh: Cars withen reason; *02-04 C5 Z06* fun for street and track, *G8 GXP *get it supercharged fun grocery getter, *LS6 CTS-V* same as GXP, *01-02 Trans AM WS6 or Firehawk *I miss the T/A, *Trailblazer SS *modern verson of the Typhoon, *'10 Camaro SS *something new. Cars that will take to rob a bank; *09 ZR1 *baddest car on the road, *C6 Z06 *same, *LSA CTS-V* cool luxo, *XLR-V* Corvette in drag.


Is the Trailblazer SS awd like Typhoon ??? An g8 gxp or the gto package (an rumor i heard) would be sweet as hell

Now When me and my coz went to the local drag track in WI there was an blow awd ls2 Typhoon that i wanted to borrow for a night

My coz car but that scare the hell out of me chevelle ss with an big block 572 in put down 600 at the wheels my goat shakes when she sees it


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

fergyflyer said:


> Let's see, if I got rid of my GTO I'd get a:
> 
> C6 and then a Cavalier and then a C4 with the LT4 and then I'd get a pickup, probably a Dodge full size and then a Jetta TDI and then another C6 and then an 02 Z28. *I think I'm missing something?????*


Some type of water craft?


----------



## rcu316 (Jan 28, 2007)

FD Prez said:


> Here's a question for all of us GTO Lovers. If you HAD to get rid of your GTO
> what would you trade it in for and why?


Trailblazer SS. I did trade it for the TBSS about 6 weeks ago. The Trailblazer is a lot easier for me to get in and out of and I can actually carry something now. I also wanted something with all the bells and whistles.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

Red Bearded Goat said:


> Some type of water craft?


Yep, the Yamaha. Guess that is part of the fleet.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

Hey Ferg...have you tried the new Cobalt SS Turbo...Car & Driver loved its handling...power too...
G8 GXP I think I would get or if I could swing it...the new Cadillac CTS-V
Bill


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

I almost traded for a 2008 Bullitt Mustang-glad I didn't.

The new Camaro may be my first choice because as much as I like Corvette's, they are just too refined for my personality.


----------



## arlo (Aug 14, 2008)

Reply to EXWRX
I traded my 05 RX8 for my 06 GTO. I loved the 8 for the handling. No torque at all. I never had any large problems with mine. If you buy one, make sure all the factory computer updates have been completed. My car was finally getting 21 or so on the highway running 70. If you live in a hot climate, watch your temp gague. Several owners in hot climates have had engines replaced, some more than one. Mazda finally opened a reman facility on the east coast. You will get a reman if the engine needs replaced. I love my GTO, and don't miss the 8. They do not hold value well. Do not buy an 04. Get an 05 or up. Also, the temp and oil gauges on the 8 are like an idiot light. Seven pounds of oil pressure makes the oil gauge go half way. It just sits there. The water temp works the same way. Goes to a certain spot and stops. If you notice the temp gauge starting to climb, shut down. A spike in water temp is bad. The apex seals burn out very quickly.


----------



## NC_Shogun (May 12, 2008)

A ZR-1 would be nice to own 

I would go with a RX-7 or Acura NSX if i had to give up my Baby. These car are nice and have alot of potential if you want more. Plus I like rarity that you see them on the road. Like my goat in my area I always get excited when i see another person with a gto, cause i rarely see them, but i always get nice comments from everybody on the road. 

All in all i could see myself getting rid of my goat even if i became filthy rich. However i would have maybe a ZR-1 and a Aston Martin DBS parked beside it. lol.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

silversport said:


> Hey Ferg...have you tried the new Cobalt SS Turbo...Car & Driver loved its handling...power too...
> G8 GXP I think I would get or if I could swing it...the new Cadillac CTS-V
> Bill


I drove one today. I was mostly impressed. Nice seats, but they look cheap. The dash works but looks cheap. The shifter works but feels cheap. Rest of the car is much better than expected. 

I'm thinking of trading the Cavalier and the Jetta TDI. I wish the Cobalt had the Jetta's interior.


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

fergyflyer said:


> Let's see, if I got rid of my GTO I'd get a:
> 
> C6 and then a Cavalier and then a C4 with the LT4 and then I'd get a pickup, probably a Dodge full size and then a Jetta TDI and then another C6 and then an 02 Z28. I think I'm missing something?????
> 
> After I was done doing all that, I'd consider trading the Jetta that I've hung onto and the Cavalier on a Cobalt SS so I'd have a Vette, an F-Body and a turbo Coby.


Got a pilots license Ferg? 
Lots of new ideas would arise.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

fergyflyer said:


> I drove one today. I was mostly impressed. Nice seats, but they look cheap. The dash works but looks cheap. The shifter works but feels cheap. Rest of the car is much better than expected.
> 
> I'm thinking of trading the Cavalier and the Jetta TDI. I wish the Cobalt had the Jetta's interior.


thanks...VW and Audi do make a fine interior that the US General refuses for the most part to compete in...

...you know Ferg, many of us live our driving lives vicariously through you...

Bill


----------



## MistrThou (Oct 21, 2008)

93-97 940 or 960 Volvo


----------



## FASTKNIGHT05 (Sep 17, 2008)

i would have to go with a brand new camaro ss convertible fully loaded


----------



## Ls2BluGoat (Oct 24, 2008)

hmmm........-this-is-a-tough-one!

lets-see....-I'd-probably-trade-the-goat-in-for-a-blu-Maserati-Gransport.

The-Gransport-is-a-2x2-just-like-the-GTO.
lots-of-trunk-space
plus,these-things-go-for-around-42-$60k
much-cheaper-than-a-vette-or-a-challenger!
and-it-comes-with-a-4.2L-V8-that-makes-400hp

p.s.please-dont-hate-me-for-saying-that!lol

p.s.s.-it-comes-with-an-optional-blu-interior


----------



## GTOsarge (Oct 9, 2007)

This is what I sold to get the GTO. I would probably lean towards a low mile C5 Z06.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

`69 Chevelle SS 396 4-speed. :cheers


----------



## snide (Dec 28, 2004)

Since I'm thinking about getting rid of my GTO anyway...

In a couple of years I would replace it with either a G8 GXP or a CTS V-Series.


----------



## ChromeCoach10 (Oct 26, 2008)

A Dodge Challenger. '09 or '69 would do just fine, though I'd probably lean towards the '69 because even though the '09 is nice, it's kinda weak that you get banged the extra $995 for a manual tranny.


----------

